# Cataraft Yoke



## RetrocactiJd (Aug 31, 2020)

Boyscout said:


> I built these yokes last year and they have worked great for 15+ trips, but i recently came into a pair of NRS yokes for a great price and couldn't pass up the offer. Therefore I am selling these in hopes to help get someone else on the water for cheaper than new DRE or NRS yokes. Made out of 6061 1-1/4" aluminum pipe and 1-1/4" hollaender fittings. The pipe is not anodized however but I have sanded and treated and clear coated it. It is 72" wide but can be made narrower if chosen to, and the width of drop rails since it is made with T's can be adjusted. The picture below shows the yoke on my cat. Questions feel free to message me.


Trying to figure out what is actually being offered- is it a pair, is the bottom rail fixed with hollander U's or T's? Jd


----------



## Boyscout (Feb 26, 2020)

I finally got around to getting them off the frame so this is what is being offered. Right now they are set up for a 72" frame but can be changed easily.


----------



## RetrocactiJd (Aug 31, 2020)

So, how much are you looking for and where would you be shipping from or where I would pick up? Also want to double check the specs- are they 1 1/4' OD? NRS pipe is 1 5/8' OD? thanks Jd


----------



## Boyscout (Feb 26, 2020)

Same as nrs pipe, not anodized however. And I'm based in grand junction Colorado


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Boyscout said:


> Same as nrs pipe, not anodized however. And I'm based in grand junction Colorado


pm sent


----------

